# gold spilo with rbp's?



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

ok i would like everybody's opinion about this one.. can i keep one gold spilo in with 6 rpb's? the gold spilo will be around 2 inches and the rbp's are 5-6... and i would also like to know if anyone has successfully did or is doing this right now.... thanks alot....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thats a big size difference ... Im thinking that the reds would consider it food at that size


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats a big size difference and even if the gold was of equal size the spilo would terrorize the reds.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

serrasalmus and pygocentrus DONT MIX.. FINAL!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Golds are little bad asses and would nip the hell out of the reds. If a red decided to fight back, with that size difference, the gold would end up a feeder. There would be a violent end one way or the other. The only serr I have heard of being successfully mixed with reds is a Medinei and I dont know how successful that was.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you buy a divider then you could divide your Red's from the Spilo. Then buy another tank for your Spilo.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

reds are big sissys the spillo would rip them up but wouldnt 
kill them


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Calling them "sissies" is actually not true. It would be more accurate to call them skittish, as they will defend themselves and kill other fish. Spilos are notorious for picking at the scales and fins of other fish, it is likely they will harass the natts and stress them out a lot. There are a few outcomes, the spilos could harass the natts causing high stress which could lead to any number of problems (illness, death etc). The spilos could simply kill the natts. The natts could kill the spilos. Or they could kind of get along, but the latter is extremely unlikely. Since the spilo is significantly smaller than the natts I would bet against it's safety. The best thing to do is not mix them together. As a general rule Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus shouldn't be mixed, there are some exceptions (ie medinai) but if the question comes up it will almost always be "don't do it".

HTH


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

marco said:


> serrasalmus and pygocentrus DONT MIX.. FINAL!


do you have any experience with this?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Feb. 03 2003,18:07
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Calling them "sissies" is actually not true.


yes it is and alot of people will agree with me


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe, but it's still not true. Being sissies and skittish are two entirely different things. But you are free to believe what you wish, just trying to make sure he gets accurate information.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

explain the difference


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think reds are sissies, maybe just the ones you have had. I had some bad ass reds until I bought into the cariba craze and traded them and then I had to add 2 wild reds to my tank to get my cariba to come out of their shell. I think it depends on the fish and not necessarily the breed.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

ba20 reds are acctually considered one of the most aggressive pygos.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

well all the reds i have had have all been skittish you tap on
the tank and they run and hide my cariba run to front trying
to takeyour hand off


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> ahel Posted on Feb. 03 2003,18:33
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ba20 reds are acctually considered one of the most aggressive pygos.


maybe in large packs lets compare them to cariba, ternetzi or piraya


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

I refer you to my skittish/sissy comment above. Anyways, I see where you want to take this and I'll leave it here. Hopefully he has a better understanding of this subject.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

you just know im right

skittish and sissy are "PRACTICALY" the same thing when it deals with piranhas


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

now im done with this topic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ba20, please refrain from bringing grudges from other piranha boards over here. This forum is intended to talk about piranha. Arguing over symantecs (skittish vs. sissies) is simply lame and adds no value to the forum.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

exactly and that is why i stated that im done with this topic


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

Ba20 the interaction of fish with fish differs greatly from that of humans.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes ahel and that is why i said lets compare them to cariba, ternetzi, or piraya

now seriously im done with this topic


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

who cares, it doesnt detract from the quality of reds, you have no respect for piranhas at all. Just cuz a piraya wont budge if you punch your tank doesnt make it any better then a red belly to someone who has piranhas for reasons beyond the novelty of feeding, i hate to see such good fish wind up with irresponsible and unworthy owners. I'm going to leave it as personal prefrence, but reds are just as aggressive as caribe and ternetzi ####, ternetzi are the same specie that has to say something, perhaps they are skittish for you because you dont keep them long enough or provide a good enviornment, if you could supply the reds with a tank size they deserve they would not be skittish.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ill get you pics of my 180 ok


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

first off, on the topic, I have talked to many people that have tried putting Spilos with all sorts of pygo tanks, the spilo usually tears the heck out of the Pygos and usually kills one, then the owner removes it, one case comes to mind where it did work was fugupuffs tank I believe, somebody I think him had a multi mixed tank that worked for several months until he lost interest

2ndary topic, as far as pygo aggression goes, Natts in general are at the bottom of the hill, piraya and cariba arguably tie for first, Piraya fight to kill and Cariba fight alot of territory though not leathally usually, the gold Natts aka Tern comes in between these and the red Natt, in multi pygo tank Natts are usually picked and beaten on by the others even at the same size, they just arent as mean as the others, there are rare fish, but in general these are the common agreement

Terns are the same specie, but come from a totally different environment and have evolved into a different acting fish, I will agree they act more like Natts than the other 2 do though, but still not as high strung


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

oh and I should note that mixed tank was a very very large tank too, well over 400g I believe


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I've seen his website. It is nothing short of awesome. The tank is 500g. Also has several large rhoms also with pygos. You should check out his website.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I have been there many times and when I started in keeping piranhas his site helped me out alot. :rockin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

lolz thanx alot for your help all of you....


----------

